

Apple and Samsung CEOs to meet by February 19th, give peace another chance - kirtijthorat
http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/08/apple-and-samsung-ceos-to-meet-before-february-19th/

======
kirtijthorat
Neither company is exactly playing nice here. The legal battle over smartphone
patents across many countries for supremacy in the mobile device market is far
stretched. Let's wait and see what happens this time.

